# Sunday 26 November North Harbour



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm a maybe..


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Will try to get out there one day this weekend. Not sure which yet.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry Guys. Been trying to organise a blackfishing outing with a guy for many weeks now and it looks like Sunday is finally the day. Perfect conditions for my first crack off the stones. Back on the yak the following weekend


----------

